# bigbellys baby tom tom



## bigbelly2

well everyone, 

ive finally got here, after such an ordeal i am so glad im home!!

as you all know my bp was causing me problems, monday the 23rd of june i went to hospital for my routine appointment to get my bp checked, i was sitting there on my own minding my own business when the midwife said i needed to go round to the delivery suite as my protein was showing a + 3 and my bp was getting higher....as this has happened before (apart from my protein i was particularly worried) i casually walked round to the delivery suite to be met by 2 doctors and 2 midwives *i was thinking wow these people are good thay take very good care of you* lmao if only i knew, the doctor sat me down and basically said that because of my protein and my stupidly high bp tommy was at risk and so was i of organ failure...*at this point i realised there was a problem* he told me that as this had been going on for so long they felt getting tommy out was the best option, I thought he meant in a week or two but no...:hissy: to my surprise he asked if i could call my partner, get my bags and preare for an induction as soon as ark got to the hospital!! 
I WAS IN SHOCK!! very scared and had so many things to do,,,,
anyway...they gave me a pessary at 9pm monday evening, and then would give me another one 6 hours later at 3 am, i wasnt feeling any contractions and was texting people, mark had to leave the hospital as maddison got really upset so he went home settled her down for the night and came back, come 250am i was in agony and thought my head was going to explode..slowly my whole body was swelling up and i was very scared hallucinating and unable to communicate too well i knew there was something majorly wrong so i rang the nurses buzzer thing...my midwife came along and immediately said she was paging the consultant, it was then mayhem...i had that many docs and midwives in the room i lost count but also started to loose the plot and will to live i was in so much pain they started putting a lines, drips ad injections everywhere!! i also had to have a catheter which apparantly made me very angry lol
the next time i asked the time it was 6am and i was stil feeling very ill by this time i couldnt open my eyes and i thought i was going to die *how very dramatic of me ay lol* 9am they gave me another pessary inbetween me vomitting all over mark bless him, as nothing was happening and i was seemng to get worse the consultant said he wanted my wayers broken, this was done at 1130 am and boy did it hurt at 1cm it wasnt nice! I was then told they advised me to have an epidural due to the pain and it would also lower my bp so at 1255 the epi was put in and by god for someone that was very anti and petrified it was the best thing since sliced bread!!:happydance: i suddenly started to be able to communicate and even opened my eyes, when i did i was slightly scared as all i could see was how swollen i was and my skin had actually gone over my drips getting them stuck!! it really wasnt a pretty picture!
Im not really sure about how far dialted i was etc at times but al i know is i was 1 cm at 1130 and at 515 i was fully dilated, doctors were coming in and out and said to me *hayley this is very important you listen to me, this is getting very serious now, we need to get your baby out as your organs are beginning to fail and we want a happy ending here* at this i paicked and i swear i pushed like the bfg would have...4 pushes later and he was out 546pm 5lb 12.5oz...(so much for a small baby ay) if id have gone term i think hed have been a 9lber11 :rofl:
He was rushed away straight away as he was having breathing problems and wasnt too good but i had a lot of faith in the hospital as they have a renowned special and intensive care department that people come to from all round the country. I was unable to leave the delivery suite and the doctors wouldnt let me go and see him incase i started to fit so daddy went to see him and bought me a picture back which was lovely but sad as he looked so tiny and lifeless hooked up to all kind of monitors...when i was able to see him he was in intensive care and i burst out crying as all my emotions took over he was so beautiful but so helpless.
The next few days passed with me being away from him and living my days on the special care going back for my injections and medication 6 times a day to the ward, only siblings and grand parents were able to visit so we have a few visitors and then i was able to hold him...my heart melted instantly!!
He did so well at 8 days we were allowed on a ward together as he was off all his machines etc and that first night i had not 1 second of sleep i just held his hand all night watching he was breathing, (ive got slightly better now lol) then we were allowed home on friday....its truely wonderful to have my baby at home with me mark and maddy and i feel my family is nearly complete...yes i said it, after all the heart ache and pain, scary times and tears i will do it again!! hopefully it will be slightly easier next time lol

THANKYOU for all you wishes and support it meant ever such a lot and congrats to all of you that have your babies whilst ive been away, if you are due to have your baby rest assured that this was a severe case and doesnt happen to many but please look out for the signs of pre eclempsia as its something i wouldnt wish on my worst enemy!!

take care lots of love hayley and tommy!!

xx

now for the gorgeous boy!!

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/maandt-1.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/gorgeous.jpg


----------



## Carolyn

what a scary story..but with a very happy ending! Well done and congratulations!!:hugs:


----------



## sammie18

Awwww Im sorry about all that bad stuff, Im glad you and tommy are doing good!!! :)


----------



## lynz

congrats and gorgeous pics


----------



## CrystalBell

Congrats he looks adorable!! Well done you! You really went through the mill didn't you??! But alls well that ends well. When was your actual due date?


----------



## babezone

aww bless ya hun u really went thru it...hes gorgeous hun u done well x x x


----------



## polo_princess

Its lovely to have you back safe and sound Hayley, congratulations little man is gorgeous!!


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...what a terrifying time you've had. So glad you're both home and doing well. You talking about holding his hand all night made me cry! He's absolutely beautiful...congratulations!!! :D x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Tabs

*Hayley, you don't know how happy I am to hear you're both home safe and well..... 

And Tommy is absolutely munchy hun... he really is! (So much for being small!!!)

BIGGGGGGGGLY  to you, Mark, Maddy & Baby Tommy!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!*


----------



## orange-sox

Hayley, you are so brave, and your little tom, what a fighter! I was crying a little bit reading your story. 

So glad that you are home safe and well, he is absolutely gorgeous and i wish you both all the best for the weeks to come :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Wow what a birth story!! Congrats on your new arrival and glad you're both OK!!

xx


----------



## bigbelly2

CrystalBell said:


> Congrats he looks adorable!! Well done you! You really went through the mill didn't you??! But alls well that ends well. When was your actual due date?

my due date was july 28th so i gave birth at exactly 35 weeks...id have been 37 weeks tomorrow and i still cant get my head round the fact that when i look at him he should still be in side me!! Im not sad anymore that he was early iv changed my thought pattern, im thankful that i have had 5 more weeks with him than i should have!!

h c


----------



## ~KACI~

Glad to hear you back home and hopefully enjoyin the home comforts, congratulations x


----------



## babe2ooo

omg what a bad time of it you had, glad little one is ok, he looks so cute


----------



## charveyron

He's beautiful congratulations :blue:


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww he's beautiful, well done!


----------



## dizzy65

cograts


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats hayley he's gorgeous, so sorry to hear you had such a bad time of it though. Glad ur both home and well now xXx


----------



## leedsforever

he is absolutely gorgeous hun!!!

Glad to have you back on bnb :hugs:


----------



## Jenelle

Awww Hunny, he is sooo gorgeous, Congrats!!! I am sorry you had such a rough go :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Wow thats totally mental, CONGRATS!! He is totally beautiful :)


----------



## Deise

What a yummy little boy! Congrats Hayley!


----------



## stefb

awwww that made me :cry:
hes absolutely beautiful hun congratulations :hug:


----------



## Linzi

I m so happy to hear from you, been thinking about you both a lot. He's a little heartbreaker isnt he! Congrats!

xxx


----------



## CK Too

Glad you are both back at home now. He´s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

wow what a birth story. So glad that you and Tom are ok. He's gorgeous btw.


----------



## Sparky0207

Sorry you had such a bad time hun.
Glad you are both ok now though. Congratulations on your little boy, he is absolutely gorgeous!
xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is Adorable XxX


----------



## smartie

sorry to hear what you had to go through but good to hear of the happy ending. what a gorgeous baby boy you have x


----------



## Mamafy

Awww how precious is little Tom, Well done Hayley and Congratulations!!


----------



## xarlenex

Sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia :( but congrats on your little cutie boy!


----------



## Christine33

Congratulations! i am so happy for you. tom is just gorgeous!

Christine
XXXX


----------



## Lauz_1601

gosh you poor thing you had a tough time of it! glad your both well....and he is absolutley adorable! congratulations on the new addition to your family! xxxxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oh my, What an awful labour that sound's like. :hugs:

Your little boy is beautiful, congratulations.

Glad all is well now. x


----------



## Mrs L

so glad you got a happy ending hun and he looks a very cheeky chappy but adorable!!! Take it easy and enjoy your new addition lots of love xxx


----------



## maybebaby

Awww so cute!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

glad it was a happy ending in the end x


----------



## bex

I'm supposed to be going to work in 10 mins and my mascara is now running down my face!!
What a birth story.
I'm so, so pleased it has a happy ending, you must feel so very lucky.
Congratulations.


----------



## elles28

Congrats your little son is just adorable :cloud9:


----------



## clairebear

i have been waiting to hear from u 

im so pleased u and little tom are both well he is bloody gorgeous.

sorry for ur ordeal hun but boy are they worth it xxx

BIG :hug: and congrats hun x


----------



## Belle

glad ur home safe and sound with ur little man!
Congratulations, he's a cutie!! xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

He is such a beautiful little boy hun


----------



## debralouise

My goodness honey - you are sooooo brave!

Glad things are looking up now honey and that you're home. Tommy is gorgeous xx xx


----------



## cheryl

So glad you are home and well hun.
I have been thinking about you.
Take care
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## ryder

awwww! He is so tiny and beautiful! Congrats! Nothing like no warning that your going to have your baby, eh?


----------



## lillysmum

am glad to hear such a happy ending. he's a gorgeous wee boy!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, hes gawjus xx


----------



## mBLACK

So glad you and your little one are OK! And what big, beautiful eyes he has.:cloud9: Congrats.


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done hun!!! Heis such a cutie! 
xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

AWwwww Hayley - he is so beautiful!!! welcome to the world tommy#1!! so pleased you are both well and at home again.


----------



## x-amy-x

he is gorgeous, hope you are both recovering well
xxx


----------

